# Signal Strenght on 129 in So. Calif.



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm a bit disapointed in the new Dish 1000. The dish is a compromise when you combine 110, 119 and 129 together. Initially I had a signal strenght on 129 in the mid 50s. So I bribed the installer and added an old Dish 500 and peaked the 1000 with just 129 on it. Transponders 2, 3,4,5,7,13,14,17,18,19,20,21,27 and 30 read in the low 60s. Transponders 9,10,12, and 31 read in the low to mid 70's. Has anyone done better with thier installs? Does anyone make a bigger reflector for the 1000?


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

man, first one I've heard of using a D1000 for just 129  Wonder if the SD would be better? 

I sure hope E* can move another Sat over to 129 once E10 is at 110 to boost 129's signals.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

from Red Dwarf:



> Has anyone done better with their installs?


I'm also in SoCal and my readings are almost identical to yours - from the low 60s to the mid 70s, depending on transponder.


----------



## mikehaj (Dec 15, 2005)

I have a Dish 1000 and live in SoCal. The transponders my HD locals come from was only getting a signal strength of ~45 and instable picture. I tweaked the dish a little more and got it up to 55 which at least give me a stable picture. My other Sats (110 and 119) average in the 80-90s.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I cycle through mine. I am in SoCal. North Orange County. My range is in the high 60 to low 80s. Saw a lot around 78 to 82. I installed it myself with no pointing gear and I know my poll is not straight so I guess I should consider myself lucky.


----------



## Boomer27 (Feb 1, 2006)

I’m in Northern California and was told by the installer that signal strength for 129 in very poor for the left coast in general. He said they’ve been getting a lot of complaints when hooking up a 1000 and have gone to a separate dish for 129.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

Are they using a dish 500 or a 1000 for the dual install ? Also as a side note the readings I took were on a cloudless day @ 67 degrees.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I just posted a long winded post on this subject in another thread, didn't realize CA was having the same problems as OR and WA:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=533303&postcount=8


----------



## 65notch (Feb 15, 2006)

In Metro LA. 

Well the tech finally got 129 to around 80ish, except that's no good because I don't get 110 now. I've called out the tech for a second time just for this issue. Hopefully he can get a stable pic.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

65notch said:


> In Metro LA.
> 
> Well the tech finally got 129 to around 80ish, except that's no good because I don't get 110 now. I've called out the tech for a second time just for this issue. Hopefully he can get a stable pic.


Which transponder are you "80ish"?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

For me, in the Seattle area, transponder 6 seems to be the strongest, I have seen it up to 77 on this transponder with my Dish1000.


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

I am currenty getting ~60's on 129 and

80-90 on 110 and 119

I'm in the Temecula Area.

Where can I get peak angles for the 129 only.. 

Maybe I can use the 148 dish for 110 and 119 and the D1000 for 129


----------



## 65notch (Feb 15, 2006)

Red Dwarf said:


> Which transponder are you "80ish"?


I'll have to get back to you on that...gotta remember to check it before the tech comes out and changes everything tomorrow.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I looked at trans 6 on my system. I am getting 82 on it.


----------



## BIGBALDITO (Feb 24, 2006)

East L.A. county mid 70s on 129 and low 90s on 110, 119


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

I decided to up the size of my dish with one of these 31" dishes.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSAA:US:11&Item=5871007340

I'll let you know what kind of improvement I see.


----------



## 65notch (Feb 15, 2006)

BIGBALDITO said:


> East L.A. county mid 70s on 129 and low 90s on 110, 119


Hmm, interesting difference.

I'm in NE L.A., getting low 70's on 129 and high 70's low 80's on 110 and peaking at about 100 on 119.


----------

